# Western cooks that specialize in Asian cuisine



## paulz (Jun 5, 2009)

I know that chefs from Japan and Korea get into Italian and French cooking. But how common is it for a Western chef to study the art of Chinese or Japanese cuisine and excell in the field of it?


----------



## welldonechef (Sep 28, 2008)

I would be one of those. Do I excel? That is matter for debate. Nothing is more exciting than learning a new cuisine though, and I highly recommend it.

I have learned more ingredients and techniques in the last year than almost all of my career.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The only uk chef i can think of is Tom Kime. ( im sure he's English) he specialises in Thai food.
There are chefs that go out to Australia and get heavily involved in the Asian/fusion cuisine.

Oops! Just seen him on tv and realised he's australian


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

in California its just as common to see a caucasian, or hispanic serving you sushi.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In NYC, Zak Pelaccio does Malaysian-inspired food at his two Fatty Crab restos. I don't know how "authentic" the food is, but it's delicious! :lips:

Some other, bigger-name Western chefs (based in NYC) who have worked/studied in Asia and use a lot of Asian ideas, if not cooking straight Asian food:
Jean-George Vongerichten
Gray Kunz


----------



## lbgchris (Jun 24, 2009)

ssss


----------



## joshspyker (Jul 1, 2009)

When it comes to Asian food, I also get reminded of Indian cusine! Does anyone have any idea of culinary experts in that field?


----------

